# Alles Gute Emma Watson



## darkraver (15 Apr. 2011)

Heute am 15.04 wird Emma Watson 21 Jahre alt.
Gratulieren wir ihr und alles gute und wir freuen uns auf die Geburtstags bilder die es hoffentlich geben wird
:WOW:


----------



## Punisher (15 Apr. 2011)

Ich hab noch immer keine Einladung zu ihrer Geburtstags-Party


----------



## Mandalorianer (15 Apr. 2011)

Happy Birthday Emma  :

Stuttgart - Als Emma Watson zum ersten Mal für "Harry Potter" vor der Kamera stand, war sie noch ein junges Mädchen. Am 15. April (Heute) wird sie 21 - und feiert seit einem Jahrzehnt endlich wieder Geburtstag ohne Hermine. 

2010 war der Letzte der "Harry Potter"-Filme abgedreht. Von der Hogwarts-Streberin Hermine befreit, krempelte Emma Watson ihr Leben ganz gehörig um: Zuerst trennte sie sich von ihrer Haarkrause und legte sich einen flotten Pixie-Cut zu, dann legte sie ihr Literaturstudium an der US-amerikanischen Elitehochschule Brown University auf Eis.
*Lancôme statt Literatur*

Die Begründung: Emma Watsons Tage haben einfach zu wenig Stunden, um all ihre Projekte unterzubringen. Jetzt dreht die Engländerin erstmal ganz in Ruhe einen Werbespot für die Edelmarke Lancôme, bevor es im Frühsommer auf große Vermarktungstour für den zweiten Teil von "Harry Potter und die Heiligtümer des Todes" geht.

Ganz an den Nagel hängen will Emma Watson ihre akademische Karriere aber nicht: "Ich werde weiterhin an meinem Studienabschluss arbeiten ... auch wenn ich dafür ein oder zwei Semester länger brauche, als ich dachte", verspricht sie auf ihrer Webseite hoch und heilig. Hermine wäre stolz!


Gruss Gollum:thumbup:


----------

